# Round Tackle Box for 5 gal Pail



## LT1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Stopped in at Pilgrim's Village in Cadillac to get some bait before heading out and picked up a round tackle box that fits in the bottom of a 5 gallon pail! Thought it was a pretty neat idea, so of course, had to get one to try it out

Here's a link to the company that makes them:
http://www.roundtacklebox.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

looks good i may try one


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Plano molding has one for the top of the bucket. It's called the #725 BUCKET TOPPER. I got mine at BassPro, but I'm sure the bait shops will have them soon. It was $10. Tackle direct has a picture of one on its web site. Capnhook


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

those 5 gallon buckets always looked fun chasing them across the ice:evil:


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

where do u put the fish then? I have a half moon seat and a 5gal bucket inside my 7gal bucket for the fish? Catch a fish drop it in with out moving.

J-


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

You put them in the other bucket, duh. Just kidding on the duh part. I put my Vex in the bottom of the pail, then my bait and little tackle box and then on top is my seat, the half Moon Unit (not Zappa). One my other bucket (I have spots for two on my shanty) I have an apron around the bucket and the rods go on the outside, fish on the inside, lantern just sits on top on the way back.


----------

